# Equipo Sony trabaja todo pero no hay audio



## cobrizo (Sep 22, 2013)

hola buenas tardes , comento este problema con eqiuipo sony mhc-rg55 que el dueño dijo que estaba oyendo un video en dvd a travez del aparato y de pronto ya no sono... ya en mis manos , lo enciendo y enciende normalmente me dice mecha error en cd,cambia a tuner,tape,video,game, y si giro la perilla del volumen los numeros y las barras del display suben o bajan según el comando , le conecto bocinas o audifono y no suena ..... el audifono a la entrada ( la punta )hace sonar el relay de bocinas ( activado-desactivado ) lo meto todo y no pasa nada pongo un tape y nada, el stk un poquito calente , tibio ...le hice reset could y nada ...que opinan con sus experiencias y conocimiento alguien me dijo era el stk , pero hace todas las funciones volumen y barras suben y bajan y no se proteje ...ya revise resistencias diodos transistores capacitores , pero con tester


----------



## Wantech (Sep 22, 2013)

cobrizo si solo el mensaje de error aparece en la función CD es algo referente al lente o mecanismo, al pasar de función funciona bien y no se escucha, el punto de origen puede ser el Jack Hembra de audio externo sea el de Audio In o Phones, muchas veces es manipulado bruscamente crea falsos contactos o soldaduras frias, verifique que este este en buen estado y rectifique los puntos de soldadura, si fuese el STK aparecería un mensaje F61 que es daño en la fuente o amplificador, si no logra escuchar nada con los audífonos ahí esta uno de los puntos del problema revise primero lo que indico. Suerte en su reparación.


----------



## cobrizo (Sep 22, 2013)

gracias estimado amigo ya revise , pero pude haber olvidado algo lo hare de nuevo ycomentare


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 22, 2013)

amigo cobrizo si te sale MECHA ERROR es porque tenes problema en el mecanismo, puede ser el cd o la cassetera vas a tener que fijarte ....a veces un simple cambio de correa y limpieza el equipo sale andando.


----------



## cobrizo (Sep 23, 2013)

estimados amigos he revisado todo y no hay soldaduras frias y los plug de audio estan bien ...solo en el momento de apagarlo se oye en el audifono un pequeño ( poc ) y el ventilador intenta moverse y en el momento de conectar el audifono se escucha el relay de bocinas ( activarse-desactivarse )y mas nada pongo un tape trabaja y tampoco hay audio


----------



## Wantech (Sep 23, 2013)

cobrizo si el Jack esta bien, el problema esta en la etapa de Pre-amplificación algún IC debe tener alguna soldadura fría o mal contacto es rectificarlas, porque si no hay sonido en la salida a parlante, ni tampoco en los audífonos es algún punto de soldadura en falso contacto del IC del preamplificador, revise muy detenidamente y nos cuenta si pudo solucionar el problema.


----------



## cobrizo (Sep 23, 2013)

hola buenas noches , gracias por tu sugerencia ... me parece que hay un transistor con fuga en la parte donde dice ( main pwb ) y tambien esta audio block ahi hay un transistor q681 = p13 y abajo tiene 723 con tester analogo en la escala x1 me mide con fuga base emisor o base colector  es un transistor pequeñito algunos le llaman digitales he preguntado en tiendas y me dicen que no aparece en el manual pregunto , estos transistores se miden igual que los genericos o comunes ? ( ya revise y resolde y solo este detalle del transistor me parece anormal ...que opina maestro ?


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 24, 2013)

Para medir un tr digital aplica el ohmetro, punta negra en colector y punta roja en emisor,  la lectura en ese instante debe ser infinito. Dejar el medidor conectado, excitar la base con una tensión positiva de aprox. 3 voltios. Puede hacerse con otro ómetro punta negra a la base y roja al emisor, en ese momento la lectura del medidor en el colector debe caer a unos pocos ohmios.
En caso de ser un Tr PNP deben invertirse las puntas respecto al modo indicado anteriormente
Tambien en la placa se puede comprobar  dinamicamente ,(en funcionamiento normal) veras cuando el tr se satura  el colector  tendría el mismo voltaje que el emisor ,eso es todo .
Te fijaste si el mecanismos del cd esta bien posicionado ? , desconecta la linea protec y sin parlantes verifica que pasa.


----------



## Wantech (Sep 24, 2013)

cobrizo revise lo que le voy a indicar en este archivo PDF, están las 3 Main Board implicadas todo lo que aparezca con una *R* debe revisarlo muy detenidamente, incluyendo soldaduras frias tanto en el componente como en el área, los condensadores, IC y transistores señalados son los que fallan y producen este problema que el equipo queda en Mute, espero que esto le pueda ayudar a resolver la falla, para detallar muy bien debe tener un aparato llamado seguidor de señales de audio para detectar la falla mejor, algunos se hacen de forma casera otros que se dedican a reparar poco, colocan el dedo en los pines IN de los IC para saber si hay señal de audio, esto es de forma empírica poco recomendable, pero para aquellos que carecen de aparatos especiales para detectar audio les saca de un apuro, suerte en la reparación.


----------



## cobrizo (Sep 25, 2013)

gracias wantech estoy tenieno problemas co la medida de unos transistores pequeños que miden raro ( base emisor ) q 361 = a1a4m ... n1f4m  marcan como con fuga busco datos en internet y solo encuentro que son ic , en forma de transistores y la hoja dice que tienen resitencia base emisor y emisor colector y no estoy seguro de que los que encontre sean los mios y no los tiene en tiendas para comparar y sony dice que solo por pedidos de 10 y valen 5.25 Dolares ... estoy pensando en renunciar ... pero a ti gracias amigo tu explicación de ayuda fue muy clara ...


----------



## Quichi (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola cobrizo

Si tienes duda de los transistores y no los puedes conseguir, puedes reemplazarlos con transistores 2N3904 y 2N3906 con algunas resistencias te anexo el diagrama.
Yo le hecho y funciona muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## cobrizo (Nov 4, 2013)

hola estimado amigo gracias por tu apoyo fijate que encontre los transistores usados ... y funciono ok te agradesco el diagrama y la fineza de tu atencion gracias


----------

